# Duck Migration Order and Peak Time...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I went over past data collected at the wmas in northern utah and came up with the order in which ducks migrate *through northern utah* with an approximate peak time. What do you guys think? What would you change in the order of peak migration?

Cinnemon Teal-Mid Sep
Pintail -Mid Oct
Green Wing Teal-Late Oct
Widgeon-Late OCt
Mallard-Late Oct-Early Nov
Gadwall-Early Nov
Shoveler-Mid Nov
Ring-Neck-Mid Nov
Redhead-Mid Nov
Scaup-Mid Nov
Canvasback-Mid Nov
Bufflehead-Early Dec
goldeneye-Late Dec


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

pintail midoct. then dec.tojan ,


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Blue Winged teal were not mentioned....early to late September
Pintail November-Dec
Green Winged Teal Nov-Dec
Mallard Late Nov-Dec
Gadwall Oct-Nov
Canvasback Late November-Dec
Shovelers seem to be peak all season :mrgreen:

Of course this is my opinion from what I have experienced in the areas I hunt.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems I see a lot more pintails after Thanksgiving, perhaps the places I frequent still have open water that late and that might concentrate them.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pintail = early nov 
Widgeon= mid nov. 
Seems like I see majority of the widgeon I see the week before thanksgiving.


----------

